

MPAA Wants To Know If ACTA Can Be Used To Block Wikileaks? - moritz
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100915/10324411026/mpaa-wants-to-know-if-acta-can-be-used-to-block-wikileaks.shtml

======
jacquesm
I really don't like all these business people in bed with government people,
it isn't how countries should be run.

We're seeing more and more of this on this side of the Atlantic, where you are
by government mandated to do business with certain parties (at prices you have
no say in ), are forbidden to do business with other parties and in general
are expected to be a good little consumer from the day you're born until the
day you die.

The MPAA is one of the worst excesses of this in the public eye, but there are
a great many more of them that are much better at keeping a low profile.

~~~
CWuestefeld
The degree of regulatory capture now inside the system is extreme and obvious.

Yet people continue to clamor for greater government control over a wider
range of affairs. I simply can't fathom why my fellow citizens can
simultaneously complain about the corporatism that government displays _and_
hand the government the means to achieve even more of the same.

 _on this side of the Atlantic_

I assume that when you say this, you're talking about my side of the Atlantic.
Is that right?

~~~
bad_user
Are you talking about net neutrality?

~~~
CWuestefeld
Net neutrality is one aspect, but I hadn't been thinking about that
specifically. One could also cite, in recent history, regulations governing
lightbulbs and toilets.

Seriously, I challenge you to cite any business that one could safely enter,
without any thought to the way government forces the companies in that field
to do business.

~~~
bad_user
Btw, I am actually finding the push for net neutrality as awkward, because
government regulation can do more damage than an oligopoly can.

